# coyote calls



## racerdawn3 (Dec 20, 2008)

when i try to howl it is not the sound im expecting to hear.

HOWLERS
the calls are the knight and hale E-Z howler,
the double dog 2 in 1 predator call by quaker boy (HOWLER AND SQUALLER),
the kight and hale ultimate predator I, might not be a howler

distress 
other calls are kight and hale double threat, 
super screamer by quaker boy,
primos still cottontail rabbit,
"CIRCE" bobcat, coyote, fox call by lohman,

can anybody tell me what you think on these calls :-?


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

not familiar with those calls. If they are an open reed try moving farther back on the reed. Try more or less air pressure.


----------



## racerdawn3 (Dec 20, 2008)

tried moving on the reed but wouldet let me, have to stay all the way up and got a new one its a triple play by porath game calls open reed and sounds alot better.

and a killer kitty feline distress mouth call


----------



## doghunter1 (Dec 28, 2008)

Knight and hale double threat when blowing softly activates 1 of the two reeds makes an ok but very low volume distress. With more air pressure, both reeds activate, sounds kind of like two rabbits or stereo. It does not sound like any any other distress I have ever heard. Have not used it on a stand yet. Bought as a 2 pack with ultimate predator 1 and DVD. Hope the coyotes like their sounds alot more than I do. Did not care much for the video.
I mostly use fox pro fx 3 with good results. I have limited experience with mouth calls. Will not buy other mouth calls with out having proven results or know what they are suppose to sound like. When dogs are not responding,don't like wondering if it is the equipment.
I don't know abought your other callers. The K&H sound different than expected to me too.

ultimate preditor 1


----------



## gamechaser (Dec 4, 2008)

I've called a few in with the double threat by K&H, makes a really raspy jackrabbit sound. The Ultimate Predator is a closed reed call, makes nice barks but its very hard to get a good howl with it, the reed wants to "break High" if you give it too much air. For howling I would go with a song dog or a lil dog. They'll take some more practice but will sound better and carry further.


----------



## racerdawn3 (Dec 20, 2008)

thanks guys, heard somewhere that the double threat by K&H was a coyote shaking a rabbit and i got mine (K&H double threat and ultimate predator I in a pack witha dvd too)


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

When I think of Knight and Hale I think of turkey hunters. Stick with a brand that is geared towards predator calling...Crit R Call, Verminator, etc.

I could be just being stubborn this morning too. LOL. I used Primos' Little Dog yesterday and ki-yid in two coyotes. One got shot the other one winded me in the reeds.


----------



## racerdawn3 (Dec 20, 2008)

ok thanks fallguy


----------

